# First "REAL"Milky Coffee



## RoyB (Apr 22, 2020)

My new second hand Duo Temp Pro from CupraJake (Thanks)

Sample Tanzanian coffee.....The Barn....thanks

Commandante grind 11 clicks

Shot was sour. Drink was lovely!

Made just too much steamed milk....that was good but the really good stuff at the bottom was wasted.....

No art!!!!

What should I do next?

Happy bunny!!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Learn how to pull shots that aren't sour?


----------



## JamesMac (Apr 7, 2020)

Weight in , weight out , extraction time , roast date on beans etc would all be helpful information to establish if anything in particular is causing the poor espresso shot. Are you using bottled or filtered water? Beans stored correctly and aged correctly?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Rob1 said:


> Learn how to pull shots that aren't sour?


 Why reply to say that?



RoyB said:


> My new second hand Duo Temp Pro from CupraJake (Thanks)
> 
> Sample Tanzanian coffee.....The Barn....thanks
> 
> ...


 The DTP can often run a bit cold, make sure you are heating everything, run a blank shots through the group, heat the PF in boiling water if needed. This is especially important for lighter roasts to reduce that sourness you can get from the lower temp of the DTP.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

i found a good 15-20 heat up,

run the shots a bit longer so 17g in 40g out in about 35sec

i would do the steam trick sometime where you turn the steam on till you here the dud dud dud noise, then pull a shot

glad your liking it


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> Learn how to pull shots that aren't sour?


 Well, this is technically the correct answer lol


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

TomHughes said:


> Why reply to say that?
> 
> The DTP can often run a bit cold, make sure you are heating everything, run a blank shots through the group, heat the PF in boiling water if needed. This is especially important for lighter roasts to reduce that sourness you can get from the lower temp of the DTP.


 OP didn't ask for advice on how to do anything, just asked what to do next. I thought it was pretty obvious, maybe the OP didn't. In other words I was answering the question. Why is that unusual?

There are plenty of people who think coffee is supposed to be bitter, so it wouldn't be unusual for somebody to taste something wrong or unpleasant and think it's normal, especially beginners who may never have had a good shot from a good cafe and have just started trying to get what they usually buy from Starbucks/Costa at home.

There are plenty of threads on the forum already to help people get away from sour and bitter extractions.

The best advice to give generally is to just read through the pre-existing threads where you'll get the information you need faster than waiting for individual responses to vague and general problems like "my shots are sour/bitter, help" because the problem has been covered a thousand times before.


----------



## RoyB (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks Jake....getting closer with each adjustment. Popped in to Crosby Coffee. Bought some coffee and asked the owner to pull me a good shot so i can tell what im aiming for! That helped.......


----------



## RoyB (Apr 22, 2020)

Trying! Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## RoyB (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey Rob1,

Im a complete novice to the forum and the espresso world. I learn quickly and I will not post stupid posts in the BEGINNERS section again. I would want to offend an expert like you again. Maybe steer clear of this section in future! Beginners eh! Huh!

Oh! Look up FORUM

Its of Roman origin. A place to discuss. Its not the Coffee Encyclopedia........Its the Coffee Forum

Anyway. Thanks for the welcome!

Roy

Everyone else but you!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

RoyB said:


> Hey Rob1,
> 
> Im a complete novice to the forum and the espresso world. I learn quickly and I will not post stupid posts in the BEGINNERS section again. I would want to offend an expert like you again. Maybe steer clear of this section in future! Beginners eh! Huh!
> 
> ...


 You're free to do as you wish, as am I.

Not sure why people are taking offence to my simple answer to your simple question, or why you think I'm offended by you. And I'm not an expert.

Wasn't aware this was a new member section post, given you've racked up 40 already I didn't even look. Belated welcome to the forum.

If you'd like to discuss something then discuss it, if you'd like advice ask for it. You asked what next and I made a simple suggestion. That doesn't mean stop making the drinks you're enjoying or that you even need advice.

If you'd like to hold discussions about anything feel free, there are plenty of sub-sections to post in. As you say, this is a place to discuss things (not just coffee). You said the drink was good so why give advice where none is asked for?

P.S

My earlier post was in response to TomHuges, which is why I quoted him. Not sure why he felt it was his place to question my motives in answering a question instead of offering advice where none is asked for. As you say this is a forum, a place to discuss things. You made a post, I responded, I had no motivation beyond taking part in the discussion. Maybe you don't want a discussion, maybe you want advice? Ok...

Warm up the machine properly, check the water temperature is hot enough, check the alkalinity isn't very low. Also check the pump is producing enough pressure. If the coffee is still sour check distribution is even and tamping is level. Make sure the beans are rested for at least a week. If the coffee is still sour then grind finer, if you get silt in the cup grind coarser and dose more, if you can't dose more then just pull the shot for longer. Keep brew ratio consistent, aim for 1:2.5, if altering grind and dose doesn't help then increase to 1:3 and if it's still sour 1:4. After dosing as much as you can and grinding as fine as you can (without getting silt that makes it muddy/bitter) I have no idea what to do if you don't get past sourness. Work backwards as a diagnostic. Lower ratios, coarser grinds etc. At some point going coarser, producing quicker shots, you'll get past sourness with a low extraction. At some point going finer or producing longer shots you'll go backwards too. You might be there now but unlikely if your shot times and ratios are typical.


----------

